# Spicy Cilantro Lime Slaw



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Here I go with another tangy slaw, this one has more bite than my [email protected]$$ Coleslaw.
Not quite as creamy either as I really want the cilantro to stand out.
And a healthy addition of fresh Jalapeno chile adds a distinct spicy kick.
Great as a side dish or stand alone salad, very refreshing light lunch on a hot day.

*Spicy Cilantro Lime Slaw*

In a large bowl mix the following
1lb of bagged slaw mix (yeah I cheated)
1 bunch of green onion, greens and all chopped very thin
1/2 of a large Jalapeno chile, quartered and chopped very thin
1 bunch of Cilantro, chopped coarse
The zest of of 1 lime
The juice of 2 limes










In a medium bowl mix the following
3/4C Sour Cream
1/2C Mayonnaise
2T sugar
1t cayenne pepper










Combine the two, mixing well










Add kosher salt to taste, add more sugar if you want it sweeter
Refrigerate overnight to let the flavors meld


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I love a good slaw and this looks right up my alley. Thanks for sharing the recipe. I’ll have to try this very soon!


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

Giving this one a try! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Family had this today with lunch, everyone liked it.

It was very good after over nighting in the fridge, and even spicier.
Next time I will use 3T of sugar, as it could stand a little more sweetness.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love it. i'll be putting that on a fish taco soon!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

And I forgot to add...
If you're making this and plan on keeping it more than two days, you'll need to cut the cilantro by a third to half or it gets really pungent and a bit bitter. Once again, upping the sugar may help with that.


So adjust the recipe


In a large bowl mix the following
1lb of bagged slaw mix (yeah I cheated)
1 bunch of green onion, greens and all chopped very thin
1/2 of a large Jalapeno chile, quartered and chopped very thin
*1/2-2/3 bunch of Cilantro, chopped coarse*
The zest of of 1 lime
The juice of 2 limes


In a medium bowl mix the following
3/4C Sour Cream
1/2C Mayonnaise
*3T sugar*
1t cayenne pepper


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on good-looking slaw.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Bet that was gooooood!:thumbup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Tried your slaw today for Sunday dinner at momma’s today and everyone loved it! I appreciate the recipe.


----------

